# Heat treat service



## Reptyle (Feb 18, 2022)

Hello!
I was wondering if anyone knows of a professional heat treat service that works with magnacut? 

I'm looking to get a knife made, but would need to arrange for the magnacut to be heat treated by a third party. Any leads would be appreciated!


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 18, 2022)

Peter's?


----------



## RonB (Feb 18, 2022)

I haven't gotten far enough along in knife making to need heat treatments yet, but here is what I have found. You will have to check with them to see what steels they can treat, or if they are still active.

Home

Cutlery Treatment - Peters' Heat Treating - Blades Division

Heat Treating Services | Tru Grit, Inc. | The Leading Edge in Abrasives and Knifemaking Supplies


----------



## Bensbites (Feb 18, 2022)

I have used jarodtoddknives in the past. 
I just did a batch of magnacut, it was not difficult, I was shooting for 61.5 hrc and got it. Good luck!


----------



## tim37 (Feb 19, 2022)

I use Peters for all my HT. They do a great job.


----------



## Taz575 (Mar 4, 2022)

I have some MagnaCut at Bos heat treating now (63-64 rockwell) and I know Jarod Todd can do it as well; I have some other stuff going to him soon, too. I saw on another forum that Peters did someone's MagnaCut at like 58 or 59 rockwell and refused to do it higher when it first came out for some reason? TexasKnife is another HT option, but they temper everything to 58-59 rockwell only and won't do any steels higher than that?


----------



## Bensbites (Mar 11, 2022)

Taz575 said:


> I have some MagnaCut at Bos heat treating now (63-64 rockwell) and I know Jarod Todd can do it as well; I have some other stuff going to him soon, too. I saw on another forum that Peters did someone's MagnaCut at like 58 or 59 rockwell and refused to do it higher when it first came out for some reason? TexasKnife is another HT option, but they temper everything to 58-59 rockwell only and won't do any steels higher than that?


What the… huh?


----------



## Taz575 (Mar 11, 2022)

Yeah, saw a guy complaining about the MagnaCut being heat treated way lower than he asked for a while back when it first came out. Not sure why Peters did it so low for a steel designed to be used in the 62-64 range? 

I was going to send several blades to Texas Knife, but when I emailed them about specifying other tockwell hardness, they said they do everything to 58-59 and wouldn't budge.


----------

